# kill all coyotes...



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

this is why we need to kill all yotes. i know its nature running its course, but i still say... kill em all. (i believe this photo is real)


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I agree it is nature. The way the food chain works etc... but I find this picture very disturbing. I hate them mangee dogs. Real kill the rabbit population also. I am interested to see where this thread goes.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Yotes are excellent predators. They do help control rodents. I wish they had a decent bounty on their heads. B!+(h to trap, smart.



> (i believe this photo is real)


8/31/2010. That pic from last august, fawn would have to be late born, small enough for a yote to carry. Odd, doesn't seem to be struggling w/the weight. He has good hide for august. Just trying to believe it myself. I don't know.

I agree, kill'em. They seem to populate rather quickly.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

As the coyote population grows around here, the number of deer sightings diminish greatly. I plan to buy a FoxPro late Winter and try to thin the pack. I wish there was a reputable trapper around here, but can not find one.

Lg_mouth


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

it wasnt so long ago that you never even heard about them in this part of the country. once they got a good start they just exploded. im not the type person that believes in just killing anything. but when it comes to these mangee things, we made it just great without them. i say kill em all.
sherman


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Heard recently that Aurora is trapping them because pets were being attacked in daylight hours. It was on the news. This is in Portage co. There is way to many of them. They're worried that kids will be next


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I have only owned this property for 4 years and I have gone from hearing no coyotes to hearing them in one valley to now hearing them in all 3 valleys. It is so thick in there that I cannot locate a den. I tried some mouth calls last year, but was only able to call one in and I missed. Something needs done. I have gotten traill cam pics of some big coyotes that I know are capable of killing fawns and if they work together pretty much any deer they want. 

Lg_mouth


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Finding dens are one thing....but it wont keep them out....best thing to do is try calling them in and puttin em down....If any of you guys want yotes killed off your property shoot me a pm....I have a guy who lives in central ohio and there group of guys have taken trophy's and awards for killing them.....they kill off probably a hundred or more a year. They use dogs and each dog is hooked up to a gps that is handheld. Every guy has a gps unit and every dog is hooked up too one....they will push them for miles until they finally kill one...they dont give up.....shoot me a pm if anyone is interested.


----------



## FisherPro (Sep 15, 2011)

I encountered one last night on the way back to my car at breksville reservation after fishing. Going through the woods and there it was maybe 15 ft ahead growling at me. Freaked me out pretty bad. I have never run into one before and wasn't really sure what to do. I grabed my knife off my hip and started yelling at it and banging my chair on the ground to scare it off but I didn't even make him blink. After a while of this and me backing up for some more distance between us, something spooked it, not me btw, and it ran off. I just kinda stood there for a while to make sure he was gone then I took off for my car. 

I'm not sure they all need to die however, I do feel some sort of strict population control needs to be enforced. All I do know is I don't want to run into one like that again, pretty nerve racking experience!

I don't know much about them, are they territorial? Could I have been near some pups? Just trying to figure out what I did to piss it off, maybe it was just hungry!

Also, I thought they were pack hunters like wolves? There was just the one last night so I guess I'm lucky.


Jeremy Wade is my hero.
FisherPro


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

The first one was during muzzle loader season last year she was chasing a button buck up the hill and I shot her do to the booming population of yote's on that particular property.... The second one I caught her mousing in the end of January while I was getting ready for work and looked out the window and she was walking along the fence line of my back yard pouncing on mice.... That's less then 100yds from my house.... They are becoming larger in population and they are very bold she didn't even run when she saw me come out the door... They were both very healthy both around 40-45lbs...


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## fritobandav (Jul 28, 2011)

dont know to much about the wyle coyote problem...i saw one or 2. i kinda just avoid em an let em go on their way..sure its just natures way of da critter to try to survive. i dont see them yet to be a severe problem...i do see alotta deer crossin roads folks gettin their vehicles tore up from them. demolished my van. years ago deer came thru da car window an put em both in the hospital. i think theres more of an over population of deer more then wyle an his kin. thery seem to be more destructive. so all this bein said i think anything that helps reduce the deer population im all for. i aint no hunter but i think they shud outta extend the deer season and let hunters take more then they do now.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

First one we shot was around 35 years ago in SE Ohio, Noble County. Started seeing them more frequently about five years after that. I see coyote tracks along the creek that runs through my property right here in the city of Medina. My son has seen a few here and there have been several hit by cars.


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

ezbite said:


> this is why we need to kill all yotes. i know its nature running its course, but i still say... kill em all. (i believe this photo is real)


It is no coincidence the coyote population has exploded...! I know someone in the insurance industry and he informed me they (meaning big insurance) paid "big" money to get the coyote populations back up. They did this because they were paying out to many claims from people hitting deer.


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

triton189 said:


> It is no coincidence the coyote population has exploded...! I know someone in the insurance industry and he informed me they (meaning big insurance) paid "big" money to get the coyote populations back up. They did this because they were paying out to many claims from people hitting deer.


My next door neighbor hit a coyote.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I guess the insurance companies will have to start getting the mountain lion population going to get rid of the coyotes that are getting hit by cars. That is the best conspiracy theory I have ever heard.


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

The thing about Yotes is that when the population density is low a female will have larger litters than when populations are high so the more you kill the more pups are born the next year. I don't think enough people are hunting them the DNR will not put a bounty on them there is already no closed season but I've heard that enough people are making noise about the issue ODNR is going to start a study on the effects of coyote predation on whitetail fawns so in 10 to 15 years you should now the answer.


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

This is on the West Virginia DNR site.

Predator-prey relationships between the white-tailed deer and the coyote have been extensively studied. The coyote is a significant predator of deer fawns. Studies in Texas have shown that the coyotes diet consists of 70% fawns during June and July.

http://www.wvdnr.gov/hunting/coyoteresearch.shtm


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I have to disagree, this is not nature taking its course. This is an invasive species running out of control. Yotes are not native to OH, destroy them all!!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

triton189 said:


> I know someone in the insurance industry and he informed me they (meaning big insurance) paid "big" money to get the coyote populations back up. They did this because they were paying out to many claims from people hitting deer.


This is a bit nonsensical, no offense. In my job, I've had dozens of clients in the insurance industry, several of whom I was very cordial with. We've discussed these issues and none indicated what you're intimating. I'm not saying you're wrong, but I am saying that your statement differs greatly from my experience. If you're willing, please pm me, because my experience is contradictory to your statements.

And for the record, I'm no bleeding heart. I am 100% in ezbite's corner. These things need to be eliminated.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

BunkerChunker said:


> The thing about Yotes is that when the population density is low a female will have larger litters than when populations are high so the more you kill the more pups are born the next year. I don't think enough people are hunting them the DNR will not put a bounty on them there is already no closed season but I've heard that enough people are making noise about the issue ODNR is going to start a study on the effects of coyote predation on whitetail fawns so in 10 to 15 years you should now the answer.


Try explaining that to an idiot

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

I shoot them any chance i get,no matter what weapon im hunting with,20 guage shotgun,yup i've done it. They destroyed my dads 200 acre property of game in a few short years. If i see em i hunt them till i kill them. If i find a litter ill kill those cute little buggers too. Heartless yes remorseful no!!! They don't play that crucial of a role in nature. The impact of there extinction would be minimal. At best.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

jcustunner24 said:


> This is a bit nonsensical, no offense. In my job, I've had dozens of clients in the insurance industry, several of whom I was very cordial with. We've discussed these issues and none indicated what you're intimating. I'm not saying you're wrong, but I am saying that your statement differs greatly from my experience. If you're willing, please pm me, because my experience is contradictory to your statements.
> 
> And for the record, I'm no bleeding heart. I am 100% in ezbite's corner. These things need to be eliminated.


You are way wrong.
U got bad Info I am in Insurance 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

WAK & STAK'em. Mangy, vermin. So far I have 16 notch's on my rifle stock, with another 10/12 hurtin real bad making them die off. 

My neighbors 'LOVE ME."

Nik


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

If you've ever been out dragging a deer thru an overgrown field at 1:30am and had about 5 or 6 of them inside of 100 yards running around just outta sight, howling and yipping, you'd want them all dead. I don't care how much of a tough guy you think you are, that will make the hair on you neck stand up, your heart will start pumping and ya might just pee yourself a little .lol.  I say kill them all... I've even been out frog gigging and had them within 50 yards running around yipping trying to figure me out. No I don't like them at all.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

russ9054 said:


> I shoot them any chance i get,no matter what weapon im hunting with,20 guage shotgun,yup i've done it. They destroyed my dads 200 acre property of game in a few short years. If i see em i hunt them till i kill them. If i find a litter ill kill those cute little buggers too. Heartless yes remorseful no!!! They don't play that crucial of a role in nature. The impact of there extinction would be minimal. At best.


i agree 100%....one killed a good friends hunting dog a couple years ago. and since i now own a hunting dog, i kill them every chance i get!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Ten years ago, where I deer hunt, we'd see a dozen or more of them a year. The last few years, we've seen one or two for the whole week.

I don't shoot them, or at them when I see them. My hunting buddies tell me 'shoot 'em, they kill deer', to which I reply, 'I kill deer too, and you haven't shot me yet'

They're wild animals, doing what wild animals do.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

I lived in Phoenix Az for 28 years and returned here in 99. In the late 80's the state put to a vote the use of steel jawed traps for varmint control. The Suncity crowd got enough bleeding hearts votes to pass the darn thing. The Az equivelant of the ODNR had used leghold traps for years for control with the traps checked every day to dispatch those caught and reset the traps. 
After only a few years they now have half the calls in Suncity are varmint calls because their cats and dogs are being carried off by yotes. They used to be out away from people but now they are NOT afraid of people and its not uncommon to see them walking around in downtown Phx and tuscon. 3 to 4 million people in phx and they cant control the yotes because of the bleeding hearts. It was actually illegal to sell and use mouse traps because they were considered "Steel Jawed Traps". Aint that a kick in the tail feathers. What will it take for these people to let the state game control people do their jobs the best way it will help wild life, hunters, and naturists? I just had to add my input.
later ya'll
donm


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

On one of the other sites I go to they have game pics of multiple coyotes chasing full size does. Another post of a sheriffs office watching a pack of 12, yes 12 running around. I know at our hunting property saw two yotes take down a fawn by his pond last year. They may be one of natures creatures, but they have no natural predators here in Ohio to keep them in check. What did the insurance companies do drop them in by plane in the middle of the night?

Sent from my EVO 4G


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Eric E said:


> What did the insurance companies do drop them in by plane in the middle of the night?
> 
> Sent from my EVO 4G


 Yep. Put them in Balloons and drop them out of low flying airplanes..  , remember the Rattlesnake/balloon conspericy a few years back. , I hunt Coyote and have for the past 10-12 years. I probably have more respect for the yote than any other wild animal.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> They're wild animals, doing what wild animals do.



No, as I stated earlier, they are an invasive species running out of control. They are not native to OH and should be destroyed.

Would you return a Goby to the water unharmed? Would you return an Asian Carp to the water unharmed?


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

BassBlaster said:


> No, as I stated earlier, they are an invasive species running out of control. They are not native to OH and should be destroyed.
> 
> Would you return a Goby to the water unharmed? Would you return an Asian Carp to the water unharmed?


Europeans came to America and took all of the Native Americans land. They weren't native in America. Just saying. Not saying the coyotes aren't bad though. I guess it's just survival of the fittest. Not trying to start an argument, just stating a fact.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

I have read this whole tread. I am willing to go out there with a few other people on this site if you want to go 'Yote hunting.


----------



## fritobandav (Jul 28, 2011)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Ten years ago, where I deer hunt, we'd see a dozen or more of them a year. The last few years, we've seen one or two for the whole week.
> 
> I don't shoot them, or at them when I see them. My hunting buddies tell me 'shoot 'em, they kill deer', to which I reply, 'I kill deer too, and you haven't shot me yet'
> 
> They're wild animals, doing what wild animals do.


yea i dont understand it...i havent heard to much about this coyote problem. i think its to much deer thats more of a problem. i see alot of em crossin roads an highways bein hit by cars an casusin damage..i say extend the huntin season on em let hunters take more then theyreallowed now an really thin em out. i think wyle an his kin kill alotta smaller varmits that pose a problem also.


----------



## fritobandav (Jul 28, 2011)

Eric E said:


> On one of the other sites I go to they have game pics of multiple coyotes chasing full size does. Another post of a sheriffs office watching a pack of 12, yes 12 running around. I know at our hunting property saw two yotes take down a fawn by his pond last year. They may be one of natures creatures, but they have no natural predators here in Ohio to keep them in check. What did the insurance companies do drop them in by plane in the middle of the night?
> 
> Sent from my EVO 4G


no natural predator....sounds like hunters are a becomin that ....and insurance companies droppin em from ballons...that just sounds silly..when it was more likely wyle was a chasin road runner an ran into ohio


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

BassBlaster said:


> They are not native to OH and should be destroyed.



I was in southern Ohio all last week. I lost count of how many deer I saw on the side of the road, from fawns to shooter bucks. These deer were obviously hit by cars and, or, trucks. Cars and trucks aren't native to Ohio, so should we run around shooting them?

I don't mind if the hunters I hunt with shoot coyotes. I just made a personal choice not to shoot them myself.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> I was in southern Ohio all last week. I lost count of how many deer I saw on the side of the road, from fawns to shooter bucks. These deer were obviously hit by cars and, or, trucks. Cars and trucks aren't native to Ohio, so should we run around shooting them?
> 
> I don't mind if the hunters I hunt with shoot coyotes. I just made a personal choice not to shoot them myself.


Thats the response you have to coyotes not being native to OH? Priceless. I dont even kow what to say to that. For that matter, if you actually read what I typed, I never once said they should be killed because they are hurting the deer populations or because they kill deer. I simply stated that they are an invasive species and should be destroyed, just like every other invasive species.

You still didnt answer my questions. I see you own a charter company and I'm assuming this is an Erie charter so my questions directly affect you. When the Asian Carp get to Erie (its coming) your just gonna let nature takes its course and destroy your business? Just curious because its the same thing, just nature taking its course, right?


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

BassBlaster said:


> Thats the response you have to coyotes not being native to OH? Priceless. I dont even kow what to say to that. For that matter, if you actually read what I typed, I never once said they should be killed because they are hurting the deer populations or because they kill deer. I simply stated that they are an invasive species and should be destroyed, just like every other invasive species.
> 
> You still didnt answer my questions. I see you own a charter company and I'm assuming this is an Erie charter so my questions directly affect you. When the Asian Carp get to Erie (its coming) your just gonna let nature takes its course and destroy your business? Just curious because its the same thing, just nature taking its course, right?


Wow u just made a great point and s solid argument to boot 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

BassBlaster said:


> No, as I stated earlier, they are an invasive species running out of control. They are not native to OH and should be destroyed.
> 
> Would you return a Goby to the water unharmed? Would you return an Asian Carp to the water unharmed?


Fox squirrel, bobwhite quail and ring necked pheasant are also not native to Ohio should we wipe them out to?


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

ezbite said:


> If you've ever been out dragging a deer thru an overgrown field at 1:30am and had about 5 or 6 of them inside of 100 yards running around just outta sight, howling and yipping, you'd want them all dead. I don't care how much of a tough guy you think you are, that will make the hair on you neck stand up, your heart will start pumping and ya might just pee yourself a little .lol.  I say kill them all... I've even been out frog gigging and had them within 50 yards running around yipping trying to figure me out. No I don't like them at all.


Nothing like a little reminder of our place in the food chain! They totally make the hair on my neck stand up to out in the dark


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

BunkerChunker said:


> Fox squirrel, bobwhite quail and ring necked pheasant are also not native to Ohio should we wipe them out to?


I had no idea the Fox Squirrel wasnt native but as for the game birds, they were brought here intentionally so they are not considered invasive. I specifically said "invasive" for a reason.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

BassBlaster said:


> You still didnt answer my questions. I see you own a charter company and I'm assuming this is an Erie charter so my questions directly affect you. When the Asian Carp get to Erie (its coming) your just gonna let nature takes its course and destroy your business? Just curious because its the same thing, just nature taking its course, right?



I can't give you an honest answer when the question is loaded with 'what ifs'. Everyone thought Lake Erie was done when the zebra mussels were discovered. As we all know, they are an 'invasive species'. So far, they've cleaned up the lake and provided a food source for some of the lake's native species. What the long term affect of them will be is anyone's guess.

But, to answer one of your earlier questions, when I catch a goby, I release it very much alive, just as I do white perch, which is another invasive species. I highly doubt that I can save the world by killing a few non-desirable fish from a 10,000 square mile lake.


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

Hunting does little more than give them a healthy fear of humans as even the most accomplished hunters won't kill enough to keep the population in check. Trapping is the answer in my opinion and at $15-$20 per hide it is starting to get attractive. I must say that I was having all sorts of problems the last few years with aggressive yotes but I hit them hard for a week last year with snares and haven't seen one yet this year. I still hear them in the distance but they must have learned to steer clear of our place. Deer sightings are up about 5x what it was last year. Lots of does and little ones that we hadn't seen for several years at our place. I highly recommend if you are not seeing does or yearlings but plenty of yotes, take a week and run a snare line and clean them out a bit.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

now this is what i heard and did not see it mysef so dont go thinking this is what i saw. a guy i know that lives in northern miami county seen a guy that released some coyotes from a truck that were live trapped from another state and releaed in ohio. he said he talked to the guy and he said they were contracted to bring them here and release them to reduce the deer heard because there was to many auto-deer accidents. this was around 1995 give or take a year or so. again this is what i heard so dont jump down my throat. just passing this on.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

ezbite said:


> If you've ever been out dragging a deer thru an overgrown field at 1:30am and had about 5 or 6 of them inside of 100 yards running around just outta sight, howling and yipping, you'd want them all dead. I don't care how much of a tough guy you think you are, that will make the hair on you neck stand up, your heart will start pumping and ya might just pee yourself a little .lol.  I say kill them all... I've even been out frog gigging and had them within 50 yards running around yipping trying to figure me out. No I don't like them at all.


That is creepy...no shame in a little waterworks under those circumstances


----------



## Whitetailz (Nov 8, 2011)

If anyone Knows someone that needs coyotes **** or woodchuck taken care of leave me a email, I'd love to get some more yotes and *****


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

BassBlaster said:


> No, as I stated earlier, they are an invasive species running out of control. They are not native to OH and should be destroyed.
> 
> Would you return a Goby to the water unharmed? Would you return an Asian Carp to the water unharmed?


Technically, an invasive species would be an animal from another continent.... gobies and asian carp are not originally from north america... animals relocate as conditions see fit. It's just as native to america as the whitetail....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

oHHHH NOOOOO, their killin the over populated deer, just like the few million hunters out there. at least they are a natural predator, unlike us, we do it for fun.

i live in perry county, on average i see about 2 coyotes per year, i cant even muster a guess as to how many deer i see. i fail to see the problem with their existence but as long as there are no seasons on them, no regs, there will be people who cant wait to kill them (dont really think it has anything to do with them killing deer, some people just look for excuses to kill stuff)

no offense to the sportsmen, i honestly think there is a difference between sportsmen and guys who look for excuses to kill stuff.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Good call punk! If it wasn't for the fact that i like venison i'd say get rid of the deer and bring in more coyotes! Definitely a much more exciting animal to hunt to me. Just something about a predator hunting a predator.... get's in your soul!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

I've read through and would like to add this:
I'm not buying the "invasive species" nuicince mabee. The yote eats more mice than anything and scrounges dead carcasses as well. They also wreak havoc on young groundhogs. The biggest bitch should not be the deer but the rabbits, pheasants & quail they feast on. There have been numerous occasions that I have jumped yotes bedded just a few yards from a mature buck. No yote or even a couple yotes are going to tangle with a healthy mature whitetail buck or doe. 

The wolf was native to Ohio and when he makes his way back we may have a problem with the deer population.

We shoot them on sight, mostly at the request of the landowners but I can't see where they are impacting the whitetail population.
Just my .02


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Ozdog said:


> The yote eats more mice than anything and scrounges dead carcasses as well. They also wreak havoc on young groundhogs. The biggest bitch should not be the deer but the rabbits, pheasants & quail they feast on.


 so then, when one comes into your backyard, runs up on your deck and gobbles up your yorkie lap dog, dont come crying here on OGF


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

LOL, I've read the stories of them snatching up fluffy. I have them in my back yard but gobblen' up my Doberman might be a small problem for them, now the cat well, mabee I'll tie some hamburger on him LOL! We've got a pile of yotes just listen outside at night when you can hear a siren man, they cry, yip, howl & carry on.
It's true though they eat a lot of mice. 



ezbite said:


> so then, when one comes into your backyard, runs up on your deck and gobbles up your yorkie lap dog, dont come crying here on OGF


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

man i miss my doberman...


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Nikster said:


> WAK & STAK'em. Mangy, vermin. So far I have 16 notch's on my rifle stock, with another 10/12 hurtin real bad making them die off.
> 
> My neighbors 'LOVE ME."
> 
> Nik


I don't shoot them and have nothing against those that choose to. But a Coyote with prime fur is far from mangy. The only mangy things I see in the woods are some (not most) of the 2 legged critters carrying shootin' irons.


----------

